# Another Auction..



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Never thought I would ever own a Kimber. Came with 4 mags, and Crimson Grips, hard case. .45acp. Put 4 mags through it this afternoon. Never fired 45acp before. Definitely have a new respect for it. Showed a round to my wife and her response..."thats pretty" About the same thing I say after she knits something.. Not sure if the Crimson grips are a advantage or not. The laser is controlled by your finger as it is gripped underneath the trigger guard. It is put in such a way that it is second nature for the laser to come on when aiming. I gun up to target and red dot was on. I unknowingly was activating the laser. My problem is that after two or three shots I started relying solely on the laser dot instead of the sights. Other problem, or Issue, was the short barrel made for a strong kick. I shoot 45 long colt through my S&W and the barrel barely moves. Certainly more ommph then the .380 I carry. 

The second firearm I picked up was a Model 10-5. Nickel plated...(ahh damn) but I was attracted to it because it was carried by a Detroit Policeman. Even says so. <G> In amazing shape for being as old as it is. I was told by a gun expert that Nickel plating was done because at the time it was the easiest finish to take care of. (I was questioning why a police department would nickle guns) Besides, it says Detroit Police dept. on the back strap. Have not fired it, I do not really see the need to. I bought it for the history...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Is that the ultra carry II? My brother bought one w/laser in stainless and rosewood grips.Accurate gun but I'm not sure about practical carry as its pretty bulky.I wanna (almost) forget I'm carrying.A little .380 or a very compact 9mm is what I have on 99% of the time.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Is that the ultra carry II? My brother bought one w/laser in stainless and rosewood grips.Accurate gun but I'm not sure about practical carry as its pretty bulky.I wanna (almost) forget I'm carrying.A little .380 or a very compact 9mm is what I have on 99% of the time.


It is the Ultra Carry II. It is bulky. I will have to put few more rounds through it before I decide to carry it or not.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Its a pretty good little gun.If you can get past the bulkiness and be comfortable concealing it it'd be a fine carry gun.My brother loves his. Just not my "cup of tea" for a carry gun. To each their own.The most important thing is just carrying.Unfortunately,we HAVE to protect ourselves and loved ones.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice wheel Dovans. She sure looks good for a 50+ year old.
I have a single action Colt from the same era (63) and the nick plate has held up very well.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Both great guns. I carried a Kimber Ultra Carry II for several years. Great shooter. Currently I prefer the Springfield EMP.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not that I advertise it, but my wife carries a Kimber ultra carry II in .45 cal. She loves it. I carry it whenever I don't want to carry my Sunday & W 9mm, but she doesn't let me forget hers is bigger than mine!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a 1911 fan but do some searching on the kimber Dovans. I know there for a while many of the shorter barreled 1911's were having all kind of issues Failure to feed/ failure to extract issues. I'm a member of 1911forum.com and have never owned a kimber but it seems like over the years more and more people aren't talking as highly of the ones made over the last couple of years. I'm not trying to be a negative Nancy but I'd head over there and do a search if you're going to consider carrying it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

MIGHTY said:


> I'm a 1911 fan but do some searching on the kimber Dovans. I know there for a while many of the shorter barreled 1911's were having all kind of issues Failure to feed/ failure to extract issues. I'm a member of 1911forum.com and have never owned a kimber but it seems like over the years more and more people aren't talking as highly of the ones made over the last couple of years. I'm not trying to be a negative Nancy but I'd head over there and do a search if you're going to consider carrying it.


Not sure what years you are talking about but I have put about 1k rounds through the wife's and it has never failed to cycle properly. Never stove piped, or misfires in the least. That being said, if people are talking about it the issue is common enough that it would warrant some careful research! Happy I got one without the issues you mentioned though...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I own 3 of them, one 3" and two 5" and never had a problem with any of them, they eat anything.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. never hurts to do little diligence on something.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like you picked up a couple real good shooters. I really like that wheel.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Not a problem. 5 years ago when I got my carry permit I had a number of guns picked out that I was interested in purchasing to carry and the ultra carry was somewhere on the list since I'm a 1911 guy. There's sections on 1911forum dedicated to all the big name companies in the 1911 market if you're interested, hop over there and do some reading in the kimber section. I'm glad to hear some of you guys that do own them are having good luck with them. Like I said in my other post, when the shorter barreled 1911's first came about im fairly certain that a number of big name companies were having issues with them but seemed to have gotten them straightened out. I took a quick glance in the kimber section nothing in depth, and it seems that some of the kimber gurus will often suggest getting Wilson combat mags to new shooters and there was one interesting thread about extractor tension (there's also a 19 page sticky for common kimber problems and fixes to make searching easier). One of my close friends has a number of Kimbers and loves every one of them but he too recommended buying a Wilson combat mag if I ever decide to purchase one. I'm sure like the other guys here, you'll be just fine Dovans. I can tell you're pretty big into your firearms so I just thought maybe you'd be interested in the reading on the other forum.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Kimber has never had any major problems with their shooters, the problem is almost always the owner trying to do something. Almost all 1911's are built the same way with matching in size and inerchangable parts for the most part. Some manufacturers use better steel, some do better on the fitting, some do better on the finish, but they all work the same way.. unless.... they have an external extractor and more so then not the external will out work the internal every time.. no tuning or tensioning needed like the internal. 80 percent of the time on a untouched 1911 it's the magazine causing the problems. I have at least 8 different manufactures and several different models of each, half are tuned with trigger work and recoil springs by my smith and myself and the rest are the way they left the factory, and not a one runs any better then the rest. Are there more accurate ones, yes but they all run.
They say... a Kimber needs 400 to 500 rounds to run in, I don't agree with that. When that gun leaves the smiths bench it should be running at its peak, other than wearing the trigger sear as you shoot it. Also the lighter range rounds will sometimes be recoil spring finicky until you get it right, but that's in any semi auto pistol. Lastly.. Kimber has the BEST Customer service in the industry if you do need something, that's all you can ask for.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice buys, I don't keep them but have had a dozen Kimbers and never had any problems with them. I have a buddy that is a Deputy Sheriff, any time I get one I call him and he sells it to other LEOs, they love them. If
I was auto man those would be ones I kept. The S&W is a good collector piece, I have a few collector
contacts who collect nothing but PD marked guns.
PS : my Walther broke Sat, mag release mech, I am going to be looking for part do you still need part for
yours? Let me know in next week if you do.


----------

